

Orange is the new $15 Raspberry Pi - ck2
http://hackaday.com/2015/09/05/orange-is-the-new-15-pi/

======
ck2
Looks pretty amazing for $15 especially considering quad-core cpu, dedicated
GPU and 1GB of ram

I don't want wifi anyway, I only trust hardline and if I wanted wifi I'd use
one of the dozen free-after-rebate wifi dongles I have.

Smart to take away flash considering the rapid price drop, just DIY

[http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orange-Pi-PC-linux-and-
androi...](http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orange-Pi-PC-linux-and-android-mini-
PC-Beyond-Raspberry-Pi-2/32448079125.html)

I've bought from aliexpress before and it worked out fine (just expect 2-3
week delivery to USA) but I'd rather get it from within the states.

